
$10 router blamed in Bangladesh bank hack - andygambles
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36110421
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11548784](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11548784)

------
partycoder
In my country, a study was done to construct a new runway in the airport. The
study specified certain thickness for the runway.

The construction contractors built it thinner, to save costs, and the result
is that it cracked.

Because of this, this is how much money they ended spending:

\- Initial runway (0.5x cost)

\- Removing runway to make room for the new one (0.5x cost)

\- Constructing new runway (1.0x cost)

We have a proverb there... "the lazy works twice". This pretty much applies.

------
justinsaccount
Funny, the reuters article said

"Bangladesh Bank exposed to hackers by cheap switches, no firewall"

"Bangladesh's central bank was vulnerable to hackers because it did not have a
firewall and used second-hand, $10 switches to network computers connected to
the SWIFT global payment network, an investigator into one of the world's
biggest cyber heists said."

Which is completely different from what the BBC is reporting.

~~~
dangrossman
This BBC report is a paraphrasing of the Reuters report, which it cites. Where
are you seeing a difference?

~~~
justinsaccount
Reuters: "Bangladesh Bank exposed to hackers by cheap switches, no firewall"

BBC: "$10 router blamed in Bangladesh bank hack"

Reuters: "Bangladesh's central bank was vulnerable to hackers because it did
not have a firewall and used second-hand, $10 switches"

BBC: "The bank had no firewall and used second-hand routers that cost $10 to
connect to global financial networks."

They appear to have arbitrarily changed the word "switch" to "router" and put
more emphasis on the cheap networking hardware than on the lack of firewall.

------
tracker1
I'm not sure how much the price is relevant... I've been using ASUS routers
with tomato firmware, which are pretty competitively priced (not quite $10,
but not produced less than 300mi away either).

I'm only bringing this up, because pricing for common hardware in other parts
of the world are different, and don't necessarily reflect the quality of
materials or software used.

------
praveenster
"The hackers aimed to steal $1bn but made mistakes that led to the theft being
spotted and stopped."

"A spelling mistake in one of the transfer orders alerted bank staff and meant
the hackers only managed to steal $81m."

Boy, hackers need to be good at spelling too!

------
stuff4ben
Cisco is gonna love that!

------
donpdonp
In other news, "Family dog blamed in home robbery hack."

